# Saddle preferences for Mustangs?



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

Do mustangs need/prefer anything typical in saddles? Full QH bars/Semi? We were about to buy an Arabian, so we'd done a lot of research for their needs, but I am not finding anything much about Mustangs and saddles. I know a lot will depend on size and I don't have those measurements yet, just wondering if there is something common for them.

Thanks!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

The same as for any horse -- something that fits him well.


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, that's not really true, is it? Gaited horses need space so they have room in the shoulder, Arabians' backs slope differently, so it's better if the tree allows for that. I'm not asking for someone to tell me what saddle to buy, just looking for someone with experience to maybe share if mustangs have any special saddle needs.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Since mustangs are not a "breed" per se, it's likely that you'd have to deal with the individual horse and it's conformation and how you intend to use it. My impression is they tend to be medium sized and build, but there are some that are rather drafty and some ponies. A lot of them came from domestic horses fairly recently turned out to run, they could be anything. You might be able to do some research as to what the group is like that you are getting a mustang from - it does look like there are some consistent traits in the various areas they come from. They are not as alike as a breed would be, they are more like whatever you'd find in someone's backyard as a grade horse, sorry.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GrannyCarol is right. We just sold my daughter's 14Hmustang pony that she had for years and she though appearing rather fine, took a typical pony sized saddle in a wide tree. She also rode a big, black draft type of mustang who looked part Friesian and was a totally different fit. Some mustangs are gaited too so you can throw that into the mix.
So as Rogo and GC have said above, there is no pat answer that you can use as if the mustang were a specific breed bred to a specific type over centuries...you'll need to fit a saddle to the individual horse.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You need to fit the saddle to the horse as well as the rider. This is true of any horse, as others have said. A saddle with full quarter horse bars does not necessarily fit all quarter horses, an Arabian tree does not fit a horse just because it's an Arabian. Many mustangs are fairly recent cross breeds as many of the horses that the government had in the remount programs were just turned out when the program ended. Several Arabian breeders have turned stallions out with mustang herds, and I believe other breeds have done the same, trying to improve the mustangs and increase the chance of finding them homes. Then there are the horses that have been turned out recently because no one wanted them. In the depression and dust bowel days horses were also turned loose when farmers lost their farms as. Mustangs have been crossed with other horses for 80 years or more so there is no such thing as a saddle that will fit any mustang--or any other horse. You have to consider what you want to do with the horse, fit the saddle to that horse, and then to the rider.


----------



## Skywatcher (Jul 12, 2011)

I tried many saddles for my mustang but ended up using a semi qtr bar western saddle and a thick felt pad (Biofit Correction Pad) She is 23 and has some muscle atrophy behind the shoulder. Pads can compensate for some small confirmation problems when fitting a saddle but its best to get as close as possible to a correctly fitting saddle.


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

No, that all does help, thank you! I knew they were descended from domestics that were turned out, but I was thinking they were a breed.

So, when you're getting your first horee is there any advice on how to keep the saddle expense down?? Seems like trying to find the right fit could get expensive?


----------



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

In the english saddles you can have adjustable trees. For western, I would probably see if I could borrow a saddle with QH bars and adjust from there.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

amygrimis said:


> No, that all does help, thank you! I knew they were descended from domestics that were turned out, but I was thinking they were a breed.
> 
> So, when you're getting your first horee is there any advice on how to keep the saddle expense down?? Seems like trying to find the right fit could get expensive?


Find a good quality used saddle. And get someone knowledgeable about saddle fitting to help you. Good luck!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

In Arizona, I lived near one of the BLM holding tanks for the wild horses and burros. The fellas doubted there was any mustang blood left in the wild ones. 'Specially where we were. So many folks toss their unwanted horses into the wild herds and have been doing it for years. It the reason the BLM calls them wild horses now, not mustangs.


----------

